# Just accidently tasted rat pee.



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

and it was tangy.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

so how did this accident happen?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

i went to kiss my rat and he was wet..i guess his brother peed on him, and then without thinking i licked my lips and then realized why he was wet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

It wasnt as bad as eating chinchilla poop


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I used to have a rat...Don;t think I ever tried to kiss it though :/


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yummyyy.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

then you didnt fully expirence the joys of owning a rat


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

delicious.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> then you didnt fully expirence the joys of owning a rat


he got a tumor and died...I cried lol


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> he got a tumor and died...I cried lol


awww :'( tumors are really common in rats. its basically in their genetics form so many years of lab tests.
My albino rhino had one and i had to get her put down. and by rhino i mean rat


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I had two rats once, but they were cannibals so they both are dead now.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Mmmmmm, nothin' like some good ol' rat pee.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

uke


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm wondering why you felt the need to announce that to the world.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Rats are so cute. We've had them for some years now. Well, they're officially my brothers', but in practice they're just common property of the whole family. But I wouldn't soon conceive the idea to kiss them, to be honest... 
And yeah, about half of our rats also died of tumors. One of our current rats is developing one as well. I'm afraid she won't last long.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> It wasnt as bad as eating chinchilla poop


Did you accidently taste chinchilla poo too?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------

